# Redfish flyrod up to $350?



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

As they say, try them out before you buy, but you might consider TFO TICRX, if you can find one. They are a tough rod in my opinion and have a great repair guarantee. The Axiom 2 X, are supposed to be similar.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Any TFO should be considered. Garage door mishap? Send the rod in with $30, and a couple of days later you get a new section.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

eightwt said:


> As they say, try them out before you buy, but you might consider TFO TICRX, if you can find one. They are a tough rod in my opinion and have a great repair guarantee. The Axiom 2 X, are supposed to be similar.


I just found a 6wt ticrx to match my 8wt. Took me about of year of looking. Well worth it, the rod is super sweet!! The word is the new Axiom 2 X is supposed to be the new ticrx with a softer tip.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

The Redington Predator is a great rod for the money, I have 2 8wt's for client use and they are great casting rods for the money.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

I second the Redington predator, great for the money. I personally throw an Orvis Recon and love it. They have a good sale going on right now.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

motives are on sale:
https://www.sageflyfish.com/product/saltwater/motive


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Outearly said:


> Any TFO should be considered. Garage door mishap? Send the rod in with $30, and a couple of days later you get a new section.


Agreed, love their warranty and I just cast the Axiom 2 X in a 7wt and loved it, fun rod. The guides were a bit noisy, but for the price it's hard to beat.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sage Foundation in 8wt is a great casting rod. It is easily my favorite lower cost fly rod. Redington Vice is a really good rod for the price. Doesn't have the highest quality finish but really who cares as long as it gets the job done. The fish don't care. TFO BVK is another really good casting rod although they seem to have a higher than normal rate of breaking. The TFO warranty is fantastic but still a broken rod is a hassle.


----------



## sccsurf (Mar 26, 2017)

Alright, went down to Orvis here in town today and the Recon was on sale. They didn’t have to sell it, however, sold itself. They let me cast with several rods and it was a dream to cast coming from an entry level rod. Wind was blowing pretty good downtown and it shot easily right through it in the hand of a novice!

Won a nautilus reel not too long ago and am going to pair them. I’ll send in the tip to Redington and see if they’ll replace it for a secondary rod.


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

TFO BVK 8 weight is a great redfish rod, budget or not. 

Redington Predator is also a great stick. A little heavy but I still love my #9


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Lots of ways to skin this cat. My favorite redfish fly rods are fiberglass.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Outearly said:


> Any TFO should be considered. Garage door mishap? Send the rod in with $30, and a couple of days later you get a new section.


Can confirm. I broke a tip off through my own stupidity and they replaced the section for 30 bucks, even after I told them I broke it being an idiot.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

My Echo Boost Salt has been great to me. Great rod for $250


----------



## Chewy71 (Dec 21, 2011)

Why settle for a mid priced performance rod when you could get a rod that would last you forever performance wise? Many of the rods you listed are produced by companies that are intentionally "dumbing down" the performance so they can try to sell you a more expensive rod when you want to increase performance. They have to do that to continue to sell more expensive premium priced rods. Please go cast the ECHO BOOST Saltwater rod as mentioned earlier. Tim Rajeff, a world champion fly caster, is the owner and rod designer at ECHO. The Boost is a very impressive casting rod that you may never need to replace. If you are a very good caster and looking for a premium world class casting rod that competes with $900 rods, then also consider the Waterworks Lamson Saltwater Series. They start at $399 and are becoming really popular in Florida. In fact, the Waterworks Saltwater Series 8wt. just took 1st place at the Florida Tampa Big Gun casting competition that attracts top casters from around the state. It beat many top casters throwing $900 rods. Enjoy!


----------



## flyfishingvet (Jul 2, 2018)

I’ve got a 8wt Redington Path I would sell you. Message me if you wanna talk about it.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Sage Motive is the one I would get that is off your list. Other than that TFO, both have great warranty and service.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I could have a $900 rod and I'd still have a $179.99 cast.


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

I love my Echo Ion XL great rod for $160


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

sccsurf said:


> So last night the garage door was shut on my first fly rod, a redington path. I’ve enjoyed it while it’s lasted but am not looking to move to a mid-market fly rod. The question I have is what am I really getting for the money?
> 
> I’m admittedly a little tough on gear and where I’m fishing for redfish often isn’t pretty - lots of mud and oysters.
> 
> ...


TFO 's new Axiom 2 X should do u perfect.


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

Flyboy said:


> I second the Redington predator, great for the money. I personally throw an Orvis Recon and love it. They have a good sale going on right now.


I have a Recon 8wt as well. Love it! Really easy rod to fish.


----------



## Chewy71 (Dec 21, 2011)

PeteS said:


> I love my Echo Ion XL great rod for $160


Agreed! The ION XL is a surprisingly powerful rod for the price!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Chewy71 said:


> also consider the Waterworks Lamson Saltwater Series. They start at $399 and are becoming really popular in Florida.


I have cast the 8wt more than a few times at Bar Fly events and I'm leaning this direction for my back up 8wt. I don't think there is anyone yet who doesn't like that rod...


----------



## Chewy71 (Dec 21, 2011)

crboggs said:


> I have cast the 8wt more than a few times at Bar Fly events and I'm leaning this direction for my back up 8wt. I don't think there is anyone yet who doesn't like that rod...


The cool thing about the Waterworks Lamson SS Saltwater rods is that they may be the only rod I have ever seen that everyone loves! Whether you are an average caster or an expert, the way these rods were designed they feel great for 30 foot casts to 120 foot bombs. These rods are the real deal. At the recent casting competition in Tampa, "Tampa Bay Big Gun", the WW SS rods where used by all three winners for the best overall team as well as the longest cast, which was somewhere around 120 feet.


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm believe it is a slightly different animal, but I have the Lamson WW rod in a 6W w/ a fighting butt and absolutely love casting it. Ironically, the first time out, on my 2nd cast I had a rat red on the line. I also have the Sage Motive in an 8W and it is also a very nice casting rod as well.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I think you will love the Orvis Recon. I have it in 4wt and really like it. And as someone said, TFO and their warranty is unbeatable. I recently sent my 12wt back with a check for $35 on a Monday and Monday a week later, it was sitting on my doorstep.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Chewy71 said:


> At the recent casting competition in Tampa, "Tampa Bay Big Gun", the WW SS rods where used by all three winners for the best overall team as well as the longest cast, which was somewhere around 120 feet.


I've seen you guys cast. I suspect skill may have something to do with it. *lol*


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Chewy71 said:


> The cool thing about the Waterworks Lamson SS Saltwater rods is that they may be the only rod I have ever seen that everyone loves! Whether you are an average caster or an expert, the way these rods were designed they feel great for 30 foot casts to 120 foot bombs. These rods are the real deal. At the recent casting competition in Tampa, "Tampa Bay Big Gun", the WW SS rods where used by all three winners for the best overall team as well as the longest cast, which was somewhere around 120 feet.


Chewy (Yo what's up) was that the one you had last year at the Big Gun (you are the rep, right?)? If that's the one. it was sweet. What's that one retail?

Dave won the Big Gun this year, right (I missed it this year)? So then, who use the SS Saltwater, if you say it won the Big Gun? Was that the Shoot-out rod?

Ted Haas


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sccsurf said:


> So last night the garage door was shut on my first fly rod, a redington path. I’ve enjoyed it while it’s lasted but am not looking to move to a mid-market fly rod. The question I have is what am I really getting for the money?
> 
> I’m admittedly a little tough on gear and where I’m fishing for redfish often isn’t pretty - lots of mud and oysters.
> 
> ...


Dude, it depends on where you fish, what you are throwing and at what distances. Everyone here has their favs, but there are lots of rods out there and each has it's pluses and minuses. What is Key is knowing what is the conditions, flies, and distances you are throwing at them, then try out some rods that will fit those bills better. Then probably try a new flyline that matches that rod best for what you are doing. There are too many variables to just blab out a rod and then buy it, cause no matter what it is, it may not be the right rod and the right rod for you. Your best bet is to go find a really good fly shop that has a wide selection and an expert that knows the rods, and what fly lines work best for those rods and for your casting skills and for the situation you'll be using it for mostly, then go cast several of them, preferably on some sort of water and with a similar fly with the hook cut off the bend of the hook. Only then will you truly get a feel of the rod and find out which one will feel and work out best for you. Go get some casting lessons while you are at it too.

That's my advise! 

Ted Haas

Ok, so I'll make a few suggestions. Take a look at that Orvis Recon. Also, the TFO Axiom II and the Axiom II X. String them both with something like a Scientific Angler Mastery Warm Water Redfish. The rest of what I saw in this thread is a...... "_meh!_"


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

I just ordered a Recon in a 9’ eight wt, it was on sale $359 on the Orvis website (that is about $100 off, and it is what used Recons are selling for). I had an Orvis Superfine that I managed to cut the tip off of with a car window. I took it to the orvis store and a few weeks later they sent me an entirely new rod at no cost. Not sure that is always the case but I was impressed. I also cast a Recon and an H3 in the Orvis parking lot. Both nice, H3 a little nicer, but not $650 dollars nicer. Recon is a really nice casting rod.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I recently cast the TFO Axiom II X and now I'm looking for an excuse to buy it. It just kind of natrually fell into throwing super tight loops, no problem punching out to distance but still had decent feel in the tip (mroe so than the TICRX).


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Another vote for the orvis recon.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

redchaser said:


> I recently cast the TFO Axiom II X and now I'm looking for an excuse to buy it. It just kind of natrually fell into throwing super tight loops, no problem punching out to distance but still had decent feel in the tip (mroe so than the TICRX).



Did you ever cast the Axiom II? When it first came out a couple of years ago, Tristan had the TFO rep come to his shop with rods in hand to cast. I really liked the Axiom II and am still looking for a way to snag one. I may have to cast the Axiom II and Axiom II-x side by side.


----------



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

kjnengr said:


> Did you ever cast the Axiom II? When it first came out a couple of years ago, Tristan had the TFO rep come to his shop with rods in hand to cast. I really liked the Axiom II and am still looking for a way to snag one. I may have to cast the Axiom II and Axiom II-x side by side.


Axiom II-X is an awesome rod for the price


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

One of my buddies is a Taylor Made guy, the other a Ping fanatic, the other one swears by Calloway, I'm a Titleist pure blood. Whatever floats your boat, man!! You do you, and I'll do me.


----------



## Chewy71 (Dec 21, 2011)

birdyshooter said:


> One of my buddies is a Taylor Made guy, the other a Ping fanatic, the other one swears by Calloway, I'm a Titleist pure blood. Whatever floats your boat, man!! You do you, and I'll do me.


Yes, there will always be golfers and fly casters who lean towards a particular brand, but the true gamers just care about the results and numbers. Hit them all and see what you hit better...screw what brand it may or may not be. As a low handicap golfer, I have used a couple brands of clubs over the past 15 years due to the profile/looks, sound and of course how I hit them. In fly fishing, it is how it feels and more so how you cast it. When you limit the cost down as in this request, you narrow the field to only a few brands that can deliver a performance that an average caster up to a pro would love. Always smart to cast various brands and become familiar with the rods before you make a decision as there are big differences in the actions and tip swing weight on many of the rods mentioned. 

Have fun in the discovery process (like when buying golf clubs and hitting them) as you cast the rods of interest to help you decide.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Chewy71 said:


> Yes, there will always be golfers and fly casters who lean towards a particular brand, but the true gamers just care about the results and numbers. Hit them all and see what you hit better...screw what brand it may or may not be. As a low handicap golfer, I have used a couple brands of clubs over the past 15 years due to the profile/looks, sound and of course how I hit them. In fly fishing, it is how it feels and more so how you cast it. When you limit the cost down as in this request, you narrow the field to only a few brands that can deliver a performance that an average caster up to a pro would love. Always smart to cast various brands and become familiar with the rods before you make a decision as there are big differences in the actions and tip swing weight on many of the rods mentioned.
> 
> Have fun in the discovery process (like when buying golf clubs and hitting them) as you cast the rods of interest to help you decide.


I agree Dave. That's basically what I try to share with these guys.

Ok, that being said, sccsurf, throw the Waterworks Lamson SS Saltwater rod in the mix if you have access to try one out.


----------



## TFOSasquatch (Nov 25, 2019)

redchaser said:


> I recently cast the TFO Axiom II X and now I'm looking for an excuse to buy it. It just kind of natrually fell into throwing super tight loops, no problem punching out to distance but still had decent feel in the tip (mroe so than the TICRX).


If you haven't already decided to buy, it's New Year's Eve. There's your excuse!


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

TFOSasquatch said:


> If you haven't already decided to buy, it's New Year's Eve. There's your excuse!


I just got one, so far I’m very impressed


----------



## TFOSasquatch (Nov 25, 2019)

Flyboy said:


> I just got one, so far I’m very impressed


Enjoy!


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

TFOSasquatch said:


> If you haven't already decided to buy, it's New Year's Eve. There's your excuse!


That's the excuse I used for the skiff that's coming home this weekend.


----------



## TFOSasquatch (Nov 25, 2019)

redchaser said:


> That's the excuse I used for the skiff that's coming home this weekend.


I like where your mind is at. Congratulations! Sounds like you're already starting the New Year off right.


----------

